# Woohoo! Just had a great day!



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

With my horse! I haven't gotten to see her much due to school, shows, lambs and goats. But I finally got to go work with her today and I even RODE her! She was so good for me! No bucking or rearing. (though I know it may come) She was irritated at first when I wanted her to turn I don't think she quite understood for a minute, but she figured it out quick. I got her turning and stopping and walking forward. I made sure I ended on a good note and groomed her afterwards. Sorry I didn't get any pics though. :wink: :horse:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thats great!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awsome! So that was her first ride? Sounds like she's doing great!!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

You know, that is just the most amazing feeling~ when you get on your horse after a long time and she actually behaves! :slapfloor: I'm glad you had fun! :clap:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

KW Farms said:


> Awsome! So that was her first ride? Sounds like she's doing great!!


Well sort of. I've been on her before but I just sat there for a minute or two. And I've had all the tack on her before but I didn't get on her for more than a minute again. So basically this was her first "official" ride, as in I actually told her what to do. :wink:

Sonrise~Yes it was so great! This is my first horse and I'm so excited that it actually seems to be working really well. I think part of the reason she's so good for me is that I rescued her and I think she's grateful. :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is neat ....and makes.. it so enjoyable.... :thumbup: 
your horse had a good hair day...LOL


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like she is going to be a good riding horse.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks.

Hailee I sure hope you find yourself a good horse to ride. It's too bad it didn't work out with the last one.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think you said you had someone helping you who has trained horses before right?

Are you using all bit or leg movement as well? THe horse I ride was trained only with bit and I had to teach him leg movements......he eventually got it, but it would have been nice if he had learned it from the start.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes I have two people that have trained horses before helping me. I'm using both bit a leg movement, trying to go more for a neck reining horse though as that's what I prefer. I don't like using my legs on them much but I'm learning too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the wonderful thing about using your legs is that is how they should be trained but also that if you ever loose your reigns or the chin strap isnt tight enough (had a horse run out of control because of this on a friend of mine) etc you still can have some if not full control of the horse. It creates more of a oneness between horse and rider as your movements and theirs are insinc and fluid.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm better at it when I ride bareback for some reason. And I agree. For some reason I have a harder time with the saddle on though. lol :shrug: 

For Christmas I'm hoping to get a barrel racing saddle pad to go with my saddle instead of the gigantic old pad I have now.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I never really used my legs to steer my horse, I could ride him whith just a haybale string around his neck, and I jumped him like that, even raced him like that once. But usually I just rode bareback with a bridal or a halter. But we "knew" eachother very well.


----------

